# Multiple Mojo's with a single remote.



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

I have 3 mojos & I was wondering if you are able to control multiple mojos with a single remote.

Dont really want to have 3 remotes on my laynard!

Thanks.


----------



## BigRedHunter (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes you can. I did it last year with 2. Sometimes they will get out of sink and you have to unplug the remote switch, but you can definately do it.


----------



## iaduckkiller (Sep 2, 2007)

If you have the Lucky duck by Expedite, then yes, you can order a transmitter for $19.99 and Receivers that mount inside the decoy for $29.99. You have to by the same receiver channel as you do the transmitter. Here is the page from their website.

http://www.edgebyexpedite.com/home.php? ... n=0&page=7

I have two Lucky Ducks(drake and hen) that run on the same remote and it works like a charm.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

so is this correct...say i buy 2 hot shots and one remote control kit and then order a reciever on the same channel as the reciever that comes with the kit...then the remote that came with the kit should control both hot shots right?


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

hey guys......MY POST!

I have 2 mojos......not lucky ducks, not hot shots......mojos!

If you want to know about lucky ducks or hot shots or any other motorized duck decoy other than MOJO....... than make start your own post!!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Then the answer is NO, you can't with your mojo.
I hooked up a switch for my LUCKY DUCK that will also work with a mojo. Cut the ground and place male and female electric hookup at the cut and get som 18g speaker wire and hook up male/female connectors on on end of the speaker wire and wire the other end to a decents toggle switch and you can turn on and off multiple MOJOs at the same time. I used 50 foot speaker wire and it works alot better than a remote anyday. FWIW


----------

